
Vector Muni Map (2009) [pdf] - Ericson2314
http://transit.511.org/static/providers/maps/SF_123200991008.pdf
======
Ericson2314
To my knowledge this is the most recent vector Muni map. Anybody know why the
more recent ones are only available raster, and why this downgrade happened?

